# habt ihr schon eure Kübelpflanzen ins Winterquartier geschickt?



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2014)

Hi,

so, gestern wars soweit. Nach 2 Nächten mit nur noch 2-3 Grad habe ich mit dem Gartenabtrieb begonnen. Die Kakteen und Passionsblumenjungpflanzen kamen wieder rein ins Haus, ein Teil der __ Kübelpflanzen wurde wieder in den Kartoffelkeller getrieben (die noch blühenden Brugmansien mußten geköpft werden), die 4m Banane wurde mitsamt Wohnwagen in die Scheune bugsiert. Was jetzt noch draußen im alten Foliengewächshaus steht wie die Camelien, Hanf- und Zwergpalme, __ Oleander und meine mediteranen Araceae kommt erst rein wenns mehrere Nachtfröste am Stück gibt

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Meine Bananen/ Palmen stehen noch draußen in "lauer-Stellung", nur ein paar kleinere Bananen sind im Zwischen-Lager (Gewächshaus) umgezogen. Die Temperaturen sind hier ähnlich wie bei Dir. Ebend war ich mal im langzeit Wetterbericht und sie sagen für Ende November die ersten Frostnächte an. Na mal sehen ob die "Wetter-Hellseher" recht behalten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Nov. 2014)

Wir haben unser WinterKalthaus schon gut bestückt,
hier hatte es schon die eine oder andere Nacht Nähe 0°C.
Heute früh war auch wieder alles weiß bereift....
ich gehe da kein Risiko ein.
 

 
Die beiden Bilder sind schon 'ne Woche alt, mittlerweile ist es voller da drin.

Lediglich in der Ecke, schön geschützt, stehen noch einige nicht winterharte draußen,
ziehen aber auch in Bälde um.
 

Diverse Rosenhochstämmer sind ins GWH umgezogen.


----------



## Flusi (9. Nov. 2014)

hallo liebe Leidensgenossenlach)
habe Eure Berichte mitfühlend gelesen; das scheint ja bei den Gartenfans überall ordentlich zur Sache zu gehen.
Wir haben das Meiste schon "eingewintert", u.A. auch alle Dahlienknollen ausgebuddelt - diese Saison ca. 50 St.- (hatte früher etwa 100, jetzt aber auf die Lieblingssorten reduziert), die meisten der in Kübeln lebenden Hostas nah an die Südwand des Hauses gestellt; die restlichen sammel ich nächste Woche noch ein. Geranien- und Begonientöpfe stehen an der Kellertreppe - sind noch zu kürzen vor dem Einzug in die Waschküche.
...na ja, und was soll man sagen, der Rücken quittiert es schon langsam wieder...

aber was soll´s - bald ist  für diese Saison "fertig" und dann kommen Weihnachtsmarkt und Kerzenschein....
LG Flusi


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo frank,
der Agapanthus steht schon frostgeschützt an seinem Überwinterungsplatz, die __ Oleander lasse ich noch ein wenig Sonne tanken.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Nov. 2014)

Hey Ron,

Warte mit den Bananen nicht zu lange. Letztes Jahr ist mir meine erfroren. Und das nur, weil ich zum Nachtdienst war und es ausgerechnet die erste Nacht, mit nicht angekündigten leichtem Bodenfrost war. 
Ende Trennte....war Schade drum 

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Nov. 2014)

Moin, bei uns sind auch alle nicht Winterharten Pflanzen Geranien, __ Dahlien und Schmucklilie  in den Partyraum umgezogen.
Der Teich ist auch soweit fertig, warte noch auf eine Lüfterplatte für den Sauerstoffkompressor, da ich die Sprudelsteine nicht mehr haben möchte.
So, der Winter kann kommen, wir hoffen es wird nicht all zu kalt und nicht soooooooviel Schnee.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2014)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> So, der Winter kann kommen, wir hoffen es wird nicht all zu kalt und nicht soooooooviel Schnee.



Hi Günter,

von mir aus könnte der Winter auch ruhig bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ich hasse diese Jahreszeit, ohne Sonne und Wärme gibt das wieder akute Depressionen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir blüht noch alles, die __ Dahlien, die Fuchsien, die Begonien . 
Außerdem habe ich noch 6 weiße Fuchsien, die angeblich winterhart sind. 
Ich schwanke, ob ich die nun reinhole oder nicht ???


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Nov. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Günter,
> 
> von mir aus könnte der Winter auch ruhig bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ich hasse diese Jahreszeit, ohne Sonne und Wärme gibt das wieder akute Depressionen
> 
> MfG Frank


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.......


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2014)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.......



Ich seeele mit


----------



## DbSam (10. Nov. 2014)

*"Habt ihr schon eure  Kübelpflanzen ins Winterquartier geschickt?"*

Natürlich, schon lange und auch oft genug. 
Die Dinger haben aber nicht gehört, sie sind einfach auf der Terrasse stehen geblieben.

Ja, was soll man da tun? 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich noch 6 weiße Fuchsien, die angeblich winterhart sind.



Hi Jolantha,

die "winterharte" Fuchsia magellanica "Alba" ist so winterfest wie die "winterharte" Musa basjoo - die Winterhärteangaben bezieht sich meißt auf botanische Gärten im südlichen Großbritanniens (geht vor allem dem großen Garten Kew zurück wo fast alle eingeführten Pflanzen aus allen Teilen des Empire erstmals gezogen wurden) Ein guter Winterschutz aus ner Buchenaubschüttung ist nötig damit sie ausgepflanzt gut überdauern kann (der Wurzelraum  darf nicht zum Eisklumpen werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Frank, 
meine sind die " Annabel " , abdecken oder ausbuddeln ??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2014)

Hi Jolantha,

ausbuddeln ist sicher das sicherste.
Hab mal nach der Sorte gegooglt und bei der Winterhärteangabe selbst bei englischen Beschreibungen "half hardy" gefunden (heißt in etwa soviel wie das sie selbst im milden GB net ohne Winterschutz draußen bleiben kann)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Nov. 2014)

Frank, 
die stehen aber noch in voller Blüte  Ich warte, bis sie oben rum abgefroren sind, okay ??


----------



## Christopher (28. Nov. 2014)

So,jetzt habe ich alle meine nicht Winter harte Pflanzen rein gestellt,und meine Rosen mit einer Schicht dicken Laub abgedeckt..
Nun kann der Winter kommen.


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2014)

Hi Mandy!
Jedes "Mikroklima" ist anders. In südlicher Richtung meines Gartens gibt es Wiese 800m lang dann kommt die Havel, davor noch einmal Auwald, das Ganze fast 2km lang. Kommt der Wind also aus SO-SW hat mich das all die Jahre gelehrt,trägt die Wiese zu einem relativ trägen Temperaturabfall bei, da kann ich sehr locker bleiben  , anders ist es wenn der Wind aus Richtung Norden kommt.
"Aber das Holzauge ist immer wachsam".
Jetzt am Donnerstag war aber die große "Pflanzenaktion" , der Wetterbericht hat mir Angst gemacht, aber von den angesagten minus Temperaturen war hier nichts, im Gegenteil hatte 3-4 Grad. Auf meiner Arbeitsstelle 12 km weit entfernt waren die Temps schon etwas geringer.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Nov. 2014)

moin zusammen,
jetzt sind alle ins WiKa umgezogen und der Gasofen steht auf eingeschaltener Zündflamme....
 

Voll bis auf den letzten Platz!


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ..
> Anhang anzeigen 140240
> 
> Voll bis auf den letzten Platz!


Das nenne ich mal Wintergarten


----------



## jolantha (8. Dez. 2014)

Hab jetzt meinen großen Kübel mit 5 Pelargonienpflanzen reingeholt. 
Kann ich die eigentlich über den Winter in einem kühlen Raum weiterblühen lassen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2014)

Hi Anne,

wenns hell genug ist das sie ihr Laub halten und weiter wachsen können werden sie erst mal weiterblühen (ist ja beim __ Spaltgriffel/Sumpfgladiole Hesperantha coccinea auch nicht so viel anders)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (9. Dez. 2014)

Danke Frank, 
habs anders gemeint .
Wenn die jetzt die gesamte Winterzeit weiterwachsen, bzw. blühen, haben die dann noch genug
Kraft fürs nächste Jahr ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Dez. 2014)

... ich habe unsere drastisch rückgeschnitten,
was dann neu austreibt bleibt dran, mache ich seit Jahren so,
im April fange ich dann an zu düngen
und in diesem Jahr wurden 2 davon jeweils so 2 m hoch


----------



## jolantha (9. Dez. 2014)

Danke, Eva-Maria
das hört sich gut an !! Mach ich nach


----------

